# Went to Zionsville Train Depot and got me some goodies



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

My friend Steve and myself went down to Zionsville Train Depot yesterday and we both scorred some goodies. I scored a pair of LGB C&S cars, a high side gondola and the offset cupola caboose. He scored an LGB Amtrak Genesis in Phase II with Phoenix sound installed, no pic as we left it with Ross to have Crest TE installed along with onboard battery power. I also picked up an Aristocraft passenger platform kit new in the box, no pics of it till its on the layout. Waiting on the JB weld to dry! Mike


----------



## Bill Holmes (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Zionsville is the reborn Watts Train Shop, now run by Rick Whitt and Ross B. still doing the repairs/installs. They have a small collection in, a few of the bman 1:20.3 engines, an Aristo Pacific in SRR green, Aristo C16 in C&S one of the LGB SV Mallets and several of the SV freight cars. Another collection is due in soon. Pricing is awsome IMHO. Rick could use all of our support as he tries to rebuild the business. Cheers Mike and Missy T


----------

